# Apistogrammas acting funy



## birdman_00 (May 21, 2008)

Hi I'm a biginer in this forum sorry if post it in the wrong section
I have a pistogramma cichills they latelly are at the tope of the aquarium 
and wend they go t botom they screstche against the rocs or at the butom of the aquariun are they sick any feed back I will apreciate
thanks 
Tiberio


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you see any tiny white spots on the fish?
It could be Ichthyophthirius multifilis or ick for short.

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Misc What is Ich.htm


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Are they still eating? 

We will need some more info from you. Can you tell us how many you have and what size the tank is. Is it a new setup or one that has been established for a while? Are the Apisto's new to the tank or have you recently added any other fish?

Do you have a water test kit? If so, test for Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate. If you don't have one, I would highly recommend picking one up. 

How often do you do water changes as well?

Let us know and we can try and figure out what is going on. 

Welcome to the forum by the way. Sorry you are having issues but we'll do what we can to get things fixed up.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Calmer said:


> Do you see any tiny white spots on the fish?
> If so it is probably Ichthyophthirius multifilis or ick for short.
> 
> http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Misc What is Ich.htm


not enough info for a diagnosis IMO. 100 things it could be, insufficient info atm 

We need:

Species of apisto

Time you've had them

Tank mates

Tank size

All water parameters (pH, gH, kH, TDS, etc)

filtration

current

was the tank cycled when you added them

what do they eat

what kind of setup (environment/plants/etc) do you have for them

what temperature is the tank at

Have severe injuries or illness occured previously to these or other animals in this aquarium

??


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah I was going to ask for more info as ph., water temp, etc. but birdman_00 hasn't replied yet. I would like to change the wording from, probably to could be, though.


----------



## birdman_00 (May 21, 2008)

Species of apisto 
rams

Time you've had them 
1 month
Tank mates
bristel nose pleco
1 pair of panda apistogramma
Tank size
10 gal
All water parameters (pH, gH, kH, TDS, etc)
PH 7
filtration
power filter
current

was the tank cycled when you added them

what do they eat
flack blood worms pellets
what kind of setup (environment/plants/etc) do you have for them
1 plant no gravel or sand
what temperature is the tank at
82 F 
Have severe injuries or illness occured previously to these or other animals in this aquarium
no injuries


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

birdman_00 said:


> Species of apisto
> rams
> 
> Time you've had them
> ...


K there's a few problems I see so far,
Firstly, just so you know, Rams are not apistos. They're Mikrogeophagus. Not related to apistos in the least.

Secondly, you don't mix several species of dwarf cichlids in such a small tank. even in a big one its tricky. You will have to chose between one of the two pairs and remove the other one.

If you have no gravel, and only _one_ plant in this tank, and two pairs of dwarf cichlids, your problem is severe stress due to inadequate housing conditions and inappropriate tank mates.


----------

